# I need a rabbit receipe w/pine nuts



## aboutsales (Nov 18, 2007)

My husband is Italian and he mentioned how much he loves rabbit again over the weekend while we were eatting Osso Buco - which he claims I make better than any restaurant he has tried.

So I want very much to surprise him with rabbit for Thanksgiving.

My mother was sharing dinner with us and she knows how I love these surprises so she was pumping him for information about how his mother cooked rabbit.

Basically all we got was rabbit, cooked slow and with pine nuts.

Can anyone help me out here?

Thanks!


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Will you be using a whole rabbit? Or Rabbit loins? Some really neat things can be done with loins, or whole rabbit but the two are treated differently.


----------



## aboutsales (Nov 18, 2007)

The Italian market nearby has whole rabbits so that was kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Is this what you had in mind?

It's a recipe for Rabbit with Pine Nuts & Black Olives - - Coniglio con Pinoli e Olive Nere, posted by someone from Groppo di Treseana in Lunigiana (Tuscany's province of Massa, inland) and that it was a Sunday dish her grandmother used to make when she was little.

Rabbit with Pine Nuts & Black Olives - Coniglio con Pinoli e Olive Nere


----------



## aboutsales (Nov 18, 2007)

I saw that receipe but thanks.


----------

